# Τι θα γράφατε: "an XXX movie" ή "a XXX movie"



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Στα «καλά» λεξικά δεν βρίσκω το σύμβολο XXX, που στο κάτω κάτω δεν αναφέρεται μόνο στο χαρακτηρισμό της πορνογραφίας. Είναι και λατινικό 30 — και όχι μόνο.

Ευτυχώς υπάρχει λήμμα στο Wiktionary και σελίδα παραπομπών στη Wikipedia. Αυτό που δεν έχουν είναι η προφορά του συμβόλου. Πώς το διαβάζει / Πώς το λέει ο μέσος αναγνώστης;

Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν λέει «εξεξεξ» — θα νομίζουν οι άλλοι ότι είναι κεκές.
Εγώ προτιμώ το *triple-X*, οπότε θα έγραφα «a XXX movie». Μπορώ να φανταστώ ωστόσο και τη «μετάφρασή» του σε _*X-rated*_, οπότε «an XXX movie».

Οι γκουγκλιές:
"a xxx movie" 2.220.000
"an xxx movie" 1.210.000

(Κοίτα εδώ απορίες που έχει ο άλλος μέρα μεσημέρι, καλοκαιριάτικα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν λέει «εξεξεξ» — θα νομίζουν οι άλλοι ότι είναι κεκές.


Όχι βέβαια. «Ιξιξιξ» ;) το διαβάζω και το γράφω an XXX movie.

Πώς διαβάζεις το Baa rating των Fitch και S&P, π.χ.;

Και πριν αρχίσεις τις κατάρες κάθε τι γερμανικού, ορίστε εδώ και η προφορά, ως triple x rating.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2013)

Εγώ θα έγραφα το δεύτερο, an XXX movie.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Εγώ θα έγραφα το δεύτερο, an XXX movie.



Μι του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2013)

Ακόμη κι αν το διαβάζεις _triple-x_ (κι εγώ έτσι το διαβάζω*), η γραφή είναι γραφή και πρέπει να ακολουθήσει τον κανόνα, άρα _an XXX movie_.


* και γενικά τα διπλά και τα τριπλά οι αγγλόγλωσσοι έτσι τα διαβάζουν. Εμείς τα προφέρουμε διαφορετικά, λέμε μηδέν-μηδέν-επτά, οι αγγλόγλωσσοι όμως λένε Double-O-Seven.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> πρέπει να ακολουθήσει τον κανόνα, άρα _an XXX movie_.


Υπάρχει κανόνας που λέει ότι γράφουμε _an_ ό,τι κι αν διαβάζουμε μετά, όπως κι αν αναλύουμε τη βραχυγραφία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει κανόνας που λέει ότι γράφουμε _an_ ό,τι κι αν διαβάζουμε μετά, όπως κι αν αναλύουμε τη βραχυγραφία;



Αυτός εδώ συμφωνεί μαζί σου, το Δίκτυο όμως γενικά είναι μοιρασμένο. Για να πάρω ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, το Forbes είναι μοιρασμένο 50-50 ανάμεσα σε "an AAA rating" και "a AAA rating". Ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει σχετικός κανόνας είναι άτυπος. Άρα προς το παρόν καταλήγω στο "ό,τι κρίνεις καλύτερο, προσωπικά".


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει κεκές, πάντως εγώ βάζω το n όταν ακολουθεί λέξη που αρχίζει από φωνήεν, και το όνομα του γράμματος αρχίζει από φωνήεν. 
Και παρεμπιπτόντως, οι Αγγλόφωνοι τα διαβάζουν διπλο-τάδε, τριπλό-τάδε κλπ, ε; Όμως λέμε BBC, CNN, AA, KKK... 
_Να συνεχίσω ή φτάνουν τα παραδείγματα;_

ΥΓ Μ'αυτό το _An historical moment_ τι θα κάνουμε;


----------



## Philip (Jul 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Μ'αυτό το _An historical moment_ τι θα κάνουμε



'Ο,τι θέλετε. Ο κάθε ομιλητής αποφασίζει μόνος του. Άμα προφέρεις το n τότε το h δεν ακούγεται καθόλου, ή σχεδόν καθόλου. Άμα δεν προφέρεις το n, τότε θα προφέρεις το h. Και αφού συνυπάρχουν οι δυο παραλλαγές στον προφορικό λόγο, φυσικό είναι να υπάρχουν παρόμοιες παραλλαγές στο γραπτό. Όποιο να διαλέξεις όμως, θα σε πυροβολήσουν από το απέναντι στρατόπεδο. ;)

Ο μόνος "κανόνας" ίσως είναι ότι όσο πιο επίσημο το κείμενο, τόσο πιο συχνή είναι η χρήση με το n. Αλλά είναι θέμα για έρευνα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2013)

Συγγνώμη Φίλιππε, εσύ είσαι ο φυσικός ομιλητής της αγγλικής, αλλά η προφορά της λέξης _ιστορία_ στην RP είναι ˈhɪstri σύμφωνα με το λεξικό, και στα πιο επίσημα κείμενα είναι a history, όχι an history. 
Το an history εμένα μου θυμίζει τον μoντιπαϊθονικό διάλογο που θα παίδεψε μάλλον τους υποτιτλιστές ανά τας Ευρώπας (τας νότιας τουλάχιστον):
-I may be blind but I 'ave a good 'earing!
- Never mind your jewels!


----------



## Marinos (Jul 18, 2013)

Εγώ όχι μόνο φυσικός ομιλητής δεν είμαι, έχω και μάλλον ακατάληπτη προφορά στα αγγλικά (τα γνωστά Balkan English). Αλλά όσα βιβλία ξέρω έχουν τίτλο A History (of Ancient Greece, Arab Peoples, etc).


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Η αρχική ερώτηση ήταν για το επίθετο, αν και όλα τα λεξικά βάζουν χ και σ' αυτό.

Some thought it was an historical moment, others thought it was merely hysterical.

Νομίζω ότι, αν έβαζα κάπου την παραπάνω πρόταση, θα έμπαινα στον πειρασμό να γράψω _an_ και να διαβάσω το επίθετο [ιστόρικαλ]. :)

Κατά τ' άλλα:
an AAA rating
a AAA rating > διπλάσιες γκουγκλιές
άρα οι περισσότεροι λένε "a triple-A rating".
Αλλά βέβαια "an AA meeting".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει κεκές, πάντως εγώ βάζω το n όταν ακολουθεί λέξη που αρχίζει από φωνήεν, και το όνομα του γράμματος αρχίζει από φωνήεν.
> Και παρεμπιπτόντως, οι Αγγλόφωνοι τα διαβάζουν διπλο-τάδε, τριπλό-τάδε κλπ, ε; Όμως λέμε BBC, CNN, AA, KKK...
> _Να συνεχίσω ή φτάνουν τα παραδείγματα;_
> 
> ΥΓ Μ'αυτό το _An historical moment_ τι θα κάνουμε;



Διαβάζουν double και triple όταν μικραίνει τον χρόνο εκφοράς. Δοκίμασε να πεις Double-B-C και B-B-C να δεις γιατί δεν λένε το πρώτο. Δοκίμασε επίσης και την περίπτωση του 007 καθώς και πρακτικά κάθε περίπτωση όπου σε spelling bee υπάρχουν διπλά γράμματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα:
> an AAA rating
> a AAA rating > διπλάσιες γκουγκλιές
> άρα οι περισσότεροι λένε "a triple-A rating".
> Αλλά βέβαια "an AA meeting".



Εμένα μού βγάζει 241 vs 251 μοναδικά αποτελέσματα. Εξάλλου όπως έγραψα το ίδιο συμβαίνει κι αν δούμε το Forbes μόνο του, που είναι πιο έγκυρος μετρητής. Αντιστοίχως οι FT και ο Economist δίνουν 42% vs 58% υπέρ του "a AAA rating"· δηλαδή πάλι μοιρασμένα πράγματα.


----------



## Philip (Jul 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη Φίλιππε, εσύ είσαι ο φυσικός ομιλητής της αγγλικής, αλλά η προφορά της λέξης _ιστορία_ στην RP είναι ˈhɪstri σύμφωνα με το λεξικό, και στα πιο επίσημα κείμενα είναι a history, όχι an history.
> Το an history εμένα μου θυμίζει τον μoντιπαϊθονικό διάλογο που θα παίδεψε μάλλον τους υποτιτλιστές ανά τας Ευρώπας (τας νότιας τουλάχιστον):
> -I may be blind but I 'ave a good 'earing!
> - Never mind your jewels!



Ναι, αλλά άλλαξες τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού. Μιλάμε για τη λέξη historical, που δεν τονίζεται στην αρχική συλλαβή. 

Και ένα μικρό κουιζ: τι γίνεται με τη λέξη unionised?


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Philip said:


> Και ένα μικρό κουιζ: τι γίνεται με τη λέξη unionised?


Καλό! Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί (το δεύτερο, τουλάχιστον).

a unionised industry 
drugs in an unionised form


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλό! Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί (το δεύτερο, τουλάχιστον).
> 
> a unionised industry
> drugs in an unionised form



Υπάρχει το δεύτερο; Το OED δεν το αναγνωρίζει. Δεν είναι non-ionised;


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Μη μας χαλάς το κουίζ! Μελέτησε τας γραφάς (και τα λάθη των):
https://www.google.com/search?q="an+unionised"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχει το δεύτερο; Το OED δεν το αναγνωρίζει. Δεν είναι non-ionised;



441 γκουγκλιές από καλές οικογένειες για το «unionized form» κι άλλες 376 για το «unionised form» σε συγκείμενο χημείας, φαρμακολογίας κττ. Μερικοί προτείνουν τη γραφή «un-ionized» ή «un-ionised» ώστε να μη διαβαστεί σαν παράγωγο του union.


----------



## Philip (Jul 18, 2013)

Το OED δεν καλύπτει όλη την τεχνολογική ορολογία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Philip said:


> Το OED δεν καλύπτει όλη την τεχνολογική ορολογία.


Για την ακρίβεια, το OED καλύπτει απελπιστικά λίγη τεχνολογική ορολογία. Δεν θα κάναμε τίποτα στις προδιαδικτυακές ημέρες χωρίς _Webster's_ και _Chambers Dictionary of Science and Technology_.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2013)

Philip said:


> Ναι, αλλά άλλαξες τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού. Μιλάμε για τη λέξη historical, που δεν τονίζεται στην αρχική συλλαβή.
> Και ένα μικρό κουιζ: τι γίνεται με τη λέξη unionised?



Εδώ δίνει δύο παραδείγματα παράγωγων που δεν τονίζονται και ένα ακόμα (επίσης άτονο): Today these three words are generally pronounced with a spoken ‘h’ at the beginning and so it’s now more logical to refer to ‘a hotel’, ‘a historic event’, or ‘a horrific accident’.

Μ'άλλα λόγια είναι λίγο παλιομοδίτικο το άφωνο χ- και μιλάμε για RP κι όχι για τις τοπικές διαλέκτους.

Για την προσπάθεια συνδικαλισμού, τη λέει κανένας ου- αντί για γιού- ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Για την προσπάθεια συνδικαλισμού, τη λέει κανένας ου- αντί για γιού- ;



Όχι, δεν το 'πιασες στον αέρα όπως συνήθως. Είναι βέβαια δύο λέξεις, όχι μία:

unionised = union+ised
unionised = un+ion+ised


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2013)

Αν δεν το είχα πιάσει, δε νομίζεις ότι το 16 θα μου το είχε ξεκαθαρίσει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2013)

Τότε δεν έπιασα εγώ τον λόγο που κάνεις την παραπάνω ερώτηση. Ποιος έθεσε ζήτημα προφοράς του _unionise_;

Μιας και είμαστε στο θέμα, έχουμε μοιρασμένα σχεδόν 50-50 τα "an Ubuntu..." και "a Ubuntu...", οπότε να επισημάνω εδώ ότι η προφορά της λέξης είναι _ουμπούντου_· ούτε _γιουμπούντου_ ούτε _γιουμπάντου_.


----------

